# Good stove?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Well it's festival time again, and off to Glastonbury next weekend which unfortunately means I'll be away from the l1, gonna grab myself a aeropress to see me trough, so just wondering if anyone fan recommend a good little stove that heats up water quick outside/ on the go and as I'll probably going to get a syphon someday can use it for that as well

cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can always stop in on your way back


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kids nowadays.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You can always stop in on your way back


could do how far off route are you?

Not that much of a kid jeebsy will be getting out of there early if it p's it down, to old for that s##t


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just up the road that weekend


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

dude will stop off, drop that stuff at the same time, (and pick up my raffle prise)


----------

